# sublimation mugs ink is rubbing off ?



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

help me please !

im having some problems with ink rubbing off the mugs? i can rub the mug with my finger and see ink smear, why is this ?

this is even before it hits any water.

is it a bad bunch of mugs?

im pressing them at 190 / med pressure / 100 seconds.

i cant sell these if the ink is rubbing off.

please help

Grant


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

You should be pressing ceramic mugs for 4 and a half minutes. Aluminum travel mugs for 2 and a half min.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

ok thanks for that, just as my press says 45 seconds 
ive done for 100 seconds and it still wants to rub off a little
but at 100 seconds the sub paper wants to burn, do i need to wrap in a teflon sheet?

i still think i got some boof head cups.

thanks i will try that


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Do you mean the paper singes a bit or it is actually turning dark and crispy? The paper will yellow a bit. We press our mugs at 400 degrees F for 4 min and 30 sec. I only press plastics and thin aluminum for 1 min 30.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am not sure why it is rubbing off, we press ours for 120 seconds and have never had an issue and we even put them in the dishwasher. I am sure they are but just have to ask, you are using the dye sub inks, mugs and paper correct?

Maybe you could call whoever you got the mugs and ink from and see what they say.

Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## blakskyszz (Dec 27, 2008)

Ouch. Could be bad batch of mugs, paper or ink. As above stated check with your vendor to see if these supplies you purchased are indeed for sublimatiing. Could be possible they might have sent you mugs that are used for laser/copier usage instead of sublimitable mugs.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the info guys i will try and let ya's know


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

yes i mean the paper starts to brown


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

blakskyszz said:


> Ouch. Could be bad batch of mugs, paper or ink. As above stated check with your vendor to see if these supplies you purchased are indeed for sublimatiing. Could be possible they might have sent you mugs that are used for laser/copier usage instead of sublimitable mugs.


the vendor told me they are not dishwasher safe, but when they put in a order from china they were ment to be dishwasher safe but are not, so he did tell me that.

i also told him dont sell me crap products
if however i find out it is the cups, i wont be buying from him again, but i will keep testing to see where the problem is coming from.

i also know there was a bad batch of mugs in australia, this could be some of them.

the paper is sub paper, and the inks are sub inks.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> I am not sure why it is rubbing off, we press ours for 120 seconds and have never had an issue and we even put them in the dishwasher. I am sure they are but just have to ask, you are using the dye sub inks, mugs and paper correct?
> 
> Maybe you could call whoever you got the mugs and ink from and see what they say.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you find out.


yes dye sub inks & paper
what temp are you using martin if you dont mind me asking.
im just new to this and need some help !


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

KUSTOM KULTURE said:


> yes dye sub inks & paper
> what temp are you using martin if you dont mind me asking.
> im just new to this and need some help !


I will have to double check when I get to the shop tomorrow, I do not want to tell you wrong.
We have a phoenix mug press though

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do mugs at 400F for 4 minutes....sounds like you could have paper that is not dye sub or you have mugs that are not properly coated...I would suspect the paper as I have never, ever had paper burn...turn a bit yellow but never burn..even when pressing some objects at 400F for 5-6 minutes


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I do mugs at 400F for 4 minutes....sounds like you could have paper that is not dye sub or you have mugs that are not properly coated...I would suspect the paper as I have never, ever had paper burn...turn a bit yellow but never burn..even when pressing some objects at 400F for 5-6 minutes


hi, yeah it just turned a bit yellow thats all.
its dye sub paper, as i done a test a few weeks ago on normal paper ,heheh and nothing went on the cup !

*i pressed it at 195c/383f for 200 seconds med pressure**, i think i was not cooking the ink long enough to set it as a gas.*

*my press told me 350F for 45 seconds*
*so that must have been wrong, i was only going off what the press told me to set it.*

*the ink looks like its set in now, so i will just test with hot coffee what i dont drink  and wash it a few times.*

*if all is good, i can sell them with out any worries.*

*thank you every one for your help *
*i will keep ya's posted *

*cheers*
*Grant*


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I just had to double check that I wasn't needlessly doubling my production time for the past 5 years so I checked a couple of suppliers - Conde and Nova Chrome - and their directions recommend anywhere from 4 min 30 sec up to 6 min for 11 oz mugs. For a top to bottom image the suggested time was 8 min. Conde has very thorough directions (30 pages worth) for different substrates on their site.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

KUSTOM KULTURE said:


> i can rub the mug with my finger and see ink smear, why is this ?
> 
> this is even before it hits any water.


cool them first dude.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

THX1138 said:


> cool them first dude.


i have cooled in water after removing sub paper, to stop the sublimation process.

what i ment as they have not hit any water i mean by washing up the cups after use, drinking coffee etc etc.
im still having some small probs the ink i can just leave a mark on the white of the cup.

i will keep testing  thats life


----------



## jchrispin (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you sure that you are printing on the correct side of the paper? I used to have the same problem with titanium inks and the paper I was using. I now use a different supplier for both and have never looked back.

Janine


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

jchrispin said:


> Are you sure that you are printing on the correct side of the paper? I used to have the same problem with titanium inks and the paper I was using. I now use a different supplier for both and have never looked back.
> 
> Janine


yes printing on the correct side


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What inks are you using and what paper?


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

conde tech said:


> What inks are you using and what paper?


the inks are from japan & the paper is from australia the paper has no name on it, does it spose to have any name on the back?

i am printing on the correct side.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

When mixing sublimation items for various different vendors...you run a risk of the items not meshing with each other. Before deeming the mugs defective, I suggest you sublimate to another substrate and see if you get the same results. 

This is how I pres my mugs: 5 minutes, 400 degrees and medium pressure.


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

conde tech said:


> When mixing sublimation items for various different vendors...you run a risk of the items not meshing with each other. Before deeming the mugs defective, I suggest you sublimate to another substrate and see if you get the same results.
> 
> This is how I pres my mugs: 5 minutes, 400 degrees and medium pressure.


YES I FULLY AGREE, i still think its the inks


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you sublimated to something else?


----------



## KUSTOM KULTURE (Dec 6, 2008)

conde tech said:


> Have you sublimated to something else?


no i only have coffee mugs

i think i might tip this ink down the dunny and buy USA ink.


----------

